# Ultimate Nissan GT-R



## ekool (Oct 16, 2007)

​

Thought the Nissan GT-R was already too hot to handle? Think again! Not content with the standard car’s blistering performance, the Japanese firm is developing a mighty V-Spec flagship – and we have all the details.

While the standard GT-R produces 473bhp, the range-topper is tipped to deliver a huge 550bhp from its twin-turbo 3.8-litre V6. The 16 per cent power boost will be matched by a substantial 150kg weight reduction to make the V-Spec one of the most hardcore supercars on the planet.

And the modifications won’t stop with performance upgrades – the body will get an aerodynamic make-over, too. Our picture shows how efficient the standard car is at slicing through the air, and a wild bodykit complete with side skirts and splitter will give the V-Spec maximum downforce at high speeds. Inside, the cabin will be stripped out to help reduce weight, but the dash-mounted touchscreen will remain. In fact, by the time the model arrives, the features available in the hi-tech system will be even more advanced, giving greater control of the set-up on the move.

Nissan has two very specific targets for the thrilling newcomer. Firstly, its engineers are desperate to complete a lap at Germany’s Nürburgring in less than seven minutes and 25 seconds, to take the circuit record.

And they are also keen to topple Porsche’s 911 GT2 and GT3 from the top of performance trackday wish lists. But the extra pace won’t come cheap. The GT-R is set to cost around £55,000 when it goes on sale in the UK in March 2009, and the V-Spec will add £20,000-plus to that. It will join the range before the end of next year


Source: Ultimate Nissan GT-R | Auto Express News | News | Auto Express


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

£55,000 = ~$108,864
£20,000 = ~$39,303
Making the total cost in US to be just under $150k

Still, CHEAPER than a GT2 at around $191k US and PHENOMENALLY cheaper than the GT3.


I love seeing someone like Nissan take on the track cars everyone loves so dearly.


----------

